# Not sure where to post this but I'm getting a mail day!!!! Sunday



## Dizzyrapper1505 (Apr 21, 2016)

I will post pics of yard and my new machine!!!!
I'm happy but not as happy unless I got the bigger one but wouldn't fit through my gate.
Great price. 
Check it out. 
I will finally be apart a family of riders


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats! Pictures for us as soon as that hits the grass!


----------

